# Different inventory for Club room category upgrades



## artringwald (Jan 4, 2016)

We have a silver membership in the Club which entitles us to room category upgrades. When I booked a Ocean View room at KBC, I thought I'd be able to upgrade because Deluxe Ocean View rooms available for the same period. When the web site said no upgrades were available, I called DRI because I thought it was a glitch. The agent said 10 Deluxe Ocean View rooms were available for that same period, but the upgrades come from a different inventory pool, and none were available in the upgrade pool. Is this new?


----------



## winger (Jan 10, 2016)

First I heard or seen; unless DRI is up to no good with this.


----------

